# Paph wilhelminae



## SlipperKing (Mar 13, 2017)

First bloom seedling from QF.


----------



## emydura (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice Rick. Looks a good clumper too.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2017)

Does the tag actually say it is wilhelminae??
I have two from QF, but the tag says a lot of things like gardineri, glanduliferum, one more that I forgot.

I can't exactly tell which is which, but the flower looked like this.


----------



## troy (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd like to know if it is wilhelminae, I saw one that sarkowsky had and it had a pointed pouch. your lone soldier blooming is nice!!


----------



## Spaph (Mar 13, 2017)

Great wilhelminae and growing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 14, 2017)

its nice


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 14, 2017)

Very good culture and blooming


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 14, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Does the tag actually say it is wilhelminae??
> I have two from QF, but the tag says a lot of things like gardineri, glanduliferum, one more that I forgot.
> 
> I can't exactly tell which is which, but the flower looked like this.





troy said:


> I'd like to know if it is wilhelminae, I saw one that sarkowsky had and it had a pointed pouch. your lone soldier blooming is nice!!



It does now. I don't like the name gardneri and prefer wilhelminae. They're one in the same IMPO.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks cute. I wonder if QF is mass producing these? I've got a tiny little seedling that was given to me as a gift (it needed some TLC and is still on the verge of expiration), but it would be nice to know that there are some readily available plants out there.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh WOW. Nothing more to say... :drool:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 14, 2017)

I agree. Wilhelminae sounds much cooler!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Looks cute. I wonder if QF is mass producing these? I've got a tiny little seedling that was given to me as a gift (it needed some TLC and is still on the verge of expiration), but it would be nice to know that there are some readily available plants out there.


They definitely had a supply of them. At the time I bought 6 plants, sold one and gave one away to Justin last fall when I paid him a visit. Which he should be posting his plant so with 2 flowers 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2017)

Here you go rick...thank you i love it


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

2 blooms!? Hmmmmm...


----------



## gego (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for posting guys

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2017)

That looks far bigger then my blooming plant. I might have to ask for it back!!   

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2017)

I will send you the first division


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks elegant. How long does it take to bloom this species from flask?


----------



## John M (Mar 18, 2017)

Both are very nice! Mine just finished blooming with 2 flowers. It's a great little multi-floral. I've seen it with as many as 3 blooms per stem; but, I've personally never been able to get more than 2. Still, they're very cool to see....well worth the bench space!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm not sure Peter.

John, I bought 1/2 doz from OZ back in the 90's and 2 plants managed to bloom with 3. Maybe and that's a big maybe if the plants get large enough 3 flowers might be the norm.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 19, 2017)

Very lovely. An attractive species.


----------

